# Sissyvic



## WalkTheWorld

È successo ancora, inevitabile nella vita.

Sissyvic forumer vulcanica creativa, originale e controversa non cammina piú in questo mondo, da piú di un anno.

Questo spazio è per chi vuole condividere un ricordo, o lasciare un pensiero


----------



## Dalla contea

rip  ma cosa è successo?


----------



## WalkTheWorld

Purtroppo non ho altri dettagli, per ora


----------



## Gorgia

Mi dispiace. Anche se non la conoscevo, riposi in pace.
Anche se è successo da tanto tempo, anche se fa parte delle cose inevitabili, la notizia di una morte ci tocca lo stesso e ci porta a riflettere su quanto alle volte ci concentriamo sulle cose futili della nostra esistenza.
Ci fermiamo, riflettiamo, ma poi mezz'ora dopo torniamo a fare quello che facevamo prima.


----------



## vittorio tauber

Ciao Sissy, ci mancheranno le tue simpatiche folli utopie. Dovunque tu sia, non manchi per te riposo e stima.


----------



## mistikos

Oh cavolo  che riposi in pace


----------



## Lucio




----------



## Xenophon

Riposa in pace, Sissyvic.

Per quel che vale mi hai strappato grandi risate e te ne sono grato.


----------



## Felsina80

R.I.P. 

Ho appreso della sua scomparsa oggi dopo il casino su VG. 

Ricordo la sua superlega calcistica con affetto.


----------



## Pavlvs

Simpaticissima.
Geniale nella sua follia, visionaria, divertente.

Ed anche bella, credo le sarebbe piaciuto sentirselo dire, era anche molto bella.

Molto più dei 9 decimi delle donne.

Ricordo con sincero spasso una delle pagine più divertenti della storia di SSC, quando ebbe a postare un paio di sue immagini che nulla lasciavano trapelare, primipiani, mezzibusto, ed il buon Aug31, ignaro della sua reale identità, prese a tacchinarla.

Dopo un escalation di post sempre più galanti, alla fine la onorò di un "sei 'nu femminone", massimo complimento augusteo in chiave muliebre, più che un complimento una certificazione, Sissyvic era un femminone.

Un femminone intelligente e visionaria.

Non so come e perché sia morta, 
spero senza soffrire e per cause naturali,
che nel suo mondo sono in troppi a morire per mano di balordi.

Adios Sissy,
sei stata la forumer più divertente di SSC.


----------



## vinceItaly

Ciao bella, spero che ovunque tu sia ci siano tanti specchi, parrucche, armadi pieni di vestiti e mille trucchi di tutte le marche... E molte amiche con cui spettegolare dell'ultima fiction con Gabriel Garko. Insomma, spero che adesso tu ti senta un po' meno sola.
Saluti.


----------



## Xenophon

Si può dire? Per me la sua incursione nel forum tedesco con quel post redatto in un ilare anglo-tedesco maccheronico e tanto di selfie (s)vestita da soldato tedesco è un pezzo così della storia di SSC Italì.


----------



## vittorio tauber

Walk, puoi dare qualche particolare in più? Lo so, sarà comunque triste.


----------



## WalkTheWorld

Me lo hanno riferito. Al momento non si sa nulla di piú. Mi spiace.


----------



## plottigat

> by *Sissyvic*...sogno già di vedere un B movie (effetti anno 70-80 mostri di plastilina) Scilla e Cariddi attaccano il ponte che però va difeso


Servabo.


----------



## Bradipo

Apprendo ora. Mi spiace.


----------



## Super Tim

Ma è vero?


Probabilmente l'utente più visionario che SSC Italia abbia mai avuto.

Umanamente e fieramente al di fuori degli schemi, sempre pronta a questionare lo status quo in maniera spesso spiazzantemente candida. Oggetto di scherno, ha sempre ribattuto mantenendo le proprie idee e la propria dialettica senza sposare la facile e comoda strada della volgarità e dell'insulto che spesso le era riservata. Era una cartina tornasole del bigottismo, ma non pareva farsene un cruccio. Anzi.

L'idea di una città costruita come capitale dell'Europa, con un quartiere destinato ad ogni singola nazione ed ogni singola religione, la considero il suo lascito utopico.


----------



## mariocesare

RIP, ho seguito poco i suoi posts purtroppo.


----------



## Eros1970

Non ricordo neanche perché, con tex e vg, era venuto fuori il suo nick. Come mai non si vedevano più i suoi commenti fiume su ipotesi strampalate? Poi la doccia gelata, una pagina in sua memoria aperta in rete dalle sue amiche, scovata da vecchia guardia (ciao segugio). Non ci sono altre informazioni oltre la data e mi piacerebbe che questo ci bastasse rispettandone la privacy.
La vita per ognuno di noi è diversa, breve o lunga, facile e fortunata o meno. Sissy ha vissuto la sua, ora la materia di cui erano fatti i suoi sogni torna all'universo da cui proveniva. Addio Sissy


----------



## gruber

cazzo che brutta notizia...


----------



## A l e x




----------



## Altaich

RIP


----------



## BoardLord

Mi spiace, RIP


----------



## Marcos70

mi spiace tantissimo
mi piaceva da come scriveva e come proponeva

non ci voleva una cosa così...

RIP


----------



## RezTo

Questa la foto citata in un altro post.


----------



## Xenophon

Vecchiaguardia ha avuto notizie dall'amica di sissyvic, riporto dal gruppo Facebook :

_L'amica di SissyVic mi ha risposto via mail. Condivido qui le sue parole:
"Ciao Xxxxxxx, leggo ora il tuo messaggio inoltratomi tramite il portale muchloved.com. [http://muchloved.com/&h=atnwomc1o0r...oplspiaxg5vh49m_6px3i-xdbo4pf&s=1_hackersafe]
Daniela era nata anche lei come me a Trieste e oltre a ciò condividevamo alcuni capodanni passati a casa del suo ragazzo nella campagna di Thiene, una festa delle donne organizzata sopra Verona l'anno prima e una occasione in cui ci siamo incontrate solo io e lei.
Mi dispiace che hai appreso tale notizia della sua scomparsa dal sito. Io l'ho saputo all'inizio del 2016 da amiche comuni della sua zona e mi sono aggiunta al memoriale durante il funerale per onorarle un ultimo saluto.
Sapevo che Daniela era molto attiva in rete. Posso solo dirti che mi è stato riportato abbia avuto un attacco di epilessia ed essendo sola a casa ha avuto la sfortuna di non avere nessuno che l'abbia soccorsa in tempo.
Di certo ha avuto un esistenza sfortunata, quando penso a lei mi prende una certa tristezza.
Un saluto

Katherina"_


----------



## Fabri88

Apprendo or ora la notizia di SissyVic: sono pietrificato! Muore una parte di me dato che sono stato spesso accomunato a lei per certi modi di fare e certe utopie.

Scopro adesso che la sua prolungata assenza è stata un'assenza definitiva. L'assenza definitiva per eccellenza.

Se ne vanno sempre le migliori, davvero.


----------



## BiagPal

R.I.P.


----------



## (fabrizio)

Ciao Sissy, che la terra ti sia lieve.


----------



## bicoccagio

Proprio sfortunata, riposa in pace, bella Sissy


----------



## joga

Povera. Era ironica.


----------



## BegoS

RezTo said:


> Questa la foto citata in un altro post.


Ommioddio
Io la conoscevo bene! Poverina é deceduta.
R.I.P.
Che dispiacere sempre allegra. Quanto mi dispiace.


----------



## Fly80

SissyVic, quando scrivevo qui anni fa te eri appena entrata nella ‘famiglia’ SSC Italia...e non solo  ci siamo scambiati Alcune battute, sufficienti per capire la tua mente anticonformista e brillante.
Mi dispiace, mi dispiace molto sapere di questa notizia, tra l’altro accaduta tempo fa.
Posso dire che il destino molto spesso non è giusto, come nel tuo caso.
Un giorno riparleremo delle nostre alphacities da qualche altra parte...dove si vedono meglio tutte le loro luci.
Vado a dormire più triste sapendoti lontana, il tuo amico virtuale S.


----------



## TRINACRIA FELIX

Mi dispiace. R.I.P.


----------



## makkillottu

Ti avevo scritto che l'idea di una Superlega di A, con un sistema misto-chiuso era "una cagata". Anni dopo, non a Milano ma bensì a Nyon ci stanno pensando per la Champions. Visionaria.

Un caro saluto, mi dispiace non averti conosciuto e non aver avuto modo di dialogare di più.
Che la terra ti sia lieve. Riposa in pace, ovunque tu ti trovi.


----------

